
Obama Just Became the First Sitting President to Publish a Scientific Paper - antineutrino
http://www.iflscience.com/health-and-medicine/obama-just-became-the-first-sitting-president-to-publish-a-scientific-paper-/
======
greydius
First, it's not a scientific paper. Second, it's highly unlikely that he wrote
the entire thing himself.

~~~
op00to
... Much like every academic paper ever.

